
ICE Agents Struggle to Substantiate Trump’s Lies About Immigrants - colinprince
https://theintercept.com/2017/10/04/ice-raids-trump-immigration-deportation/
======
masonic
'The raids — which led to 680 arrests nationwide — were the first in an
_ongoing series_ of mass enforcement operations ordered by the _Trump
administration_. Last week, more than 450 people were arrested in a similar
sweep the agency dubbed “Operation Safe City.”'

Then you read the linked memo[1] and find that _eight of the nine_ actions
mentioned took place during the _Obama administration_ , and given that the
ninth occurred less than 3 weeks into the Trump administration, it had to have
been planned and scheduled by Obama appointees.

Note that _The Intercept_ failed to report on _any_ of these ICE operations
that went down while Obama was in office.

[1]
[https://www.ice.gov/doclib/news/library/factsheets/pdf/facts...](https://www.ice.gov/doclib/news/library/factsheets/pdf/factsheet-
fugops.pdf)

